# Kitsune costume ideas?



## Tracker (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello, I had joined this forum a while ago, fairly clueless as to what sort of costume/fursuit/thing I wanted to make--Well, now I'm back and I actually have a plan this time! 

I've decided to make a "Kitsune" costume to wear at the local anime con this summer. I'll have a vendor booth there that is themed on the Kitsune, and foxes in general, so I figured a Kitsune outfit would be quite fitting 

I am getting a resin head base from the fursuit maker Sharpe19. She has an account on here and her work looks really good. It will have the eyes already installed so all I will have to do is put the fur/ears on it. Also, I have 3 big, real fox tails that I will connect together onto a single belt loop, and put wire inside of them so they stand out naturally. 

I do have one part I'm still trying to figure out though -- how should I do the rest of the body? I don't want to make an entire fursuit. It will just be the head, tails, arms, feet (I guess that's called a Partial?). So I need to come up with the "clothes" Kitsune will be wearing. I'm kind of going for a half human/half kitsune look, with a mystical but fairly realistic appearance, not cartoonish. Any ideas??


Here is a (very rough) sketch of my basic idea. Note the body itself is not detailed because I don't know what to do there! Thanks for any input I can get!


----------



## Blarmajin (Feb 27, 2012)

My only suggestion is to do your research.  Look into the country of their origin and try to adapt and customize a version of traditional dress from said country. Also, keep in mind what your character is like? Is he/she a traveler? A merchant? Warrior? Decide on the clothes appropriate for them,


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Feb 28, 2012)

A hooded cloak would suit our character or maybe a Tunic of some sort to go with the warrior theme.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 9, 2012)

So, I haven't been on here in a while, but here's how the project's coming along so far! The head is still a work in progress but I like how its turning out. It's made with a good mix of natural and synthetic fur, over a resin base. The arms/paws are all synthetic fur, of course. It has a moving jaw and "following" eyes. I haven't had much time to look for a costume to wear with it, but I'm going to look in a thrift store later and see what I can find!


----------



## paroapockinroo (Apr 9, 2012)

It looks fantastic!

As for outfit, when i think of a kitsune, automatically i think of japanese folklore (obviously) so i would suggest a kimono.  I have seen lots of japanese and satin/silk looking fabrics that are still fairly affordable an Joann Fabrics before and if you aren't into a lot of sewing perhaps you could just buy a robe at a thrift store, maybe add some ric-rac or something XD


----------



## Tracker (Apr 10, 2012)

Good ideas!  My dad actually used to have this old graduation robe that was made of shiny blue silk--Would have been perfect! I wish we had kept it, but it ended up at Goodwill a long time ago    But, that gets me to thinking maybe other people donate them too, so maybe I can find something like it at the thrift store.


----------

